# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Chia sẻ và thảo luận >  chỉ đạo chế độ làm tỏi đen tại nhà

## seolocal

Sau nhiều ngày nghiền ngẫm các tài liệu, xem đủ các chuyên mục video chỉ huy làm của các bạn Mỹ, Nhật, Anh, Đức, mình đã đúc kết ra được *[replacer_a]* hiệu quả nhất, rút ngắn thời hạn nhất và mang lại giá trị dinh dưỡng nhất.

 Mình có chú thích trong từng hình, từ ngày đầu tiên ủ tỏi, đến ngày thứ 14 là thu hoạch (tức ủ tỏi trong 2 tuần). Các bạn đọc bài xong chịu khó xem ghi chú từng ảnh một cho dễ hiểu nhé, trong quá trình làm thắc mắc cứ mở ảnh ra xem là hiểu luôn.

 Tỏi trắng mua có mấy chục ngàn một kí lô thôi, trong khi làm ra thành phẩm giá trị cao gấp mấy chục lần. Làm xong mỗi ngày các bạn ăn 2 tép tỏi đen thì khỏi lo bệnh tật. Tỏi đen vừa phòng chống ưng thư, chữa trị các bệnh về gan, mỡ máu, dạ dày, đường ruột, hô hấp... mà còn giúp da dẻ hồng hào nữa. Muốn biết tác dụng đúng mực, các bạn cứ đọc tài liệu tiếng Anh hoặc nhờ người giỏi tiếng Nhật dịch cho, tài liệu tiếng Việt trên mạng viết sơ sài, mông lung lắm





 Cách làm tỏi đen không khó, chỉ cần kiên nhẫn là được. đầu tiên, các bạn chuẩn bị nguyên liệu gồm: Tỏi, bia, nồi ủ.

 Ta tiến hành như sau:

 - Tỏi các bạn lựa củ to, đẹp, đều nhau, mang về bóc đi một lớp vỏ mỏng nhất bên ngoài để loại bỏ bụi bẩn.

 - Cho tỏi vào thau nhựa, rưới bia lên, ngâm tỏi trong 30 phút để tỏi ngấm men vi sinh. Tỷ lệ ngâm 1kg tỏi tương ứng 1 lon bia.

 - chuẩn bị một tờ giấy bạc to, trải đều rồi xếp tỏi vào, xếp ngay khi lấy tỏi ra khỏi thau bia - khi tỏi còn đang ướt.

 - Gói giấy bạc kín tỏi, rồi cho vào nồi cơm điện, bật nút warm, giữ ấm trong 2 tuần (yên tâm không hỏng nồi đâu, và tiền điện hết tầm 10k thôi). Khi làm, các bạn nhớ dùng màng bọc thực phẩm, bọc kín bao quanh vung nồi điện để giữ nhiệt tốt hơn, nếu là nồi điện tử thì không cần.

 * Mẹo hay: Mùa này đang nắng nóng, để tiết kiệm điện và khỏi lo hại nồi, các bạn có thể tận dụng hơi nóng bằng cách, khi nắng to nhất, các bạn rút nồi điện ra rồi mang cả nồi ra nắng phơi, đến khoảng 4h chiều, nhiệt độ giảm thì mang vào nhà cắm điện tiếp. Bạn nào bận đi làm thì nhờ cha mẹ hoặc người giúp việc phơi cho.

 trong quá trình làm, các bạn có thể mở nồi ra kiểm tra tỏi hàng ngày, mở vung xong đóng lại ngay, không để quá 5 phút. Sau 2 tuần ủ men, tỏi sẽ dần chuyển từ màu trắng, sang màu nâu, rồi màu đen. Khi tỏi đạt đòi hỏi, nếm thấy vị hơi chua, hơi ngọt, không còn mùi nồng nguyên bản của tỏi, nghĩa là đã đạt đòi hỏi. Tỏi đen thành phẩm các bạn bảo quản trong ngăn mát tủ lạnh trong thời gian dài.

 Nếu xem các video, các bạn sẽ thấy mỗi nơi có cách làm tỏi đen khác nhau, ở Nhật họ làm tỏi đen thậm chí còn không dùng bia để lên men, tuy nhiên các bạn Mỹ cho rằng lên men bằng bia tốt hơn. Vì sao tỏi trắng, ủ men lại chuyển màu đen? do giai đoạn lên men đã xảy ra phản ứng chuyển hoá các hợp chất chứa lưu hoàng như methionin, cystein, methanethiol… thành những hợp chất mới chứa diêm sinh có khả năng tan trong nước như S-allyl-L-cysteine, Alliin, Isoalliin, Methionin, Cycloalliin, các dẫn chất của Cysteine, các dẫn chất của tetrahydro-carboline. Đây là những hợp chất rất quan trọng góp phần làm tăng tác dụng của sản phẩm tỏi đen chiếm được. Ngoài ra, sau khi lên men tự nhiên, hàm lượng carbohydrate đã tăng từ 28,7% (trong tỏi tươi) lên tới 47,9% (trong tỏi đen), điều này giải thích tại sao tỏi đen có vị ngọt của trái cây.

 công dụng của tỏi đen (dành cho các bạn chưa biết đến "thần dược" này:

 Ngoài các chức năng giống như tỏi tầm thường, tỏi đen còn có thêm những tác dụng rất quý.

 Các nghiên cứu về tác dụng sinh học của tỏi đen cho thấy: Các hợp chất sulfur hữu cơ, dẫn chất của tetrahydro-carboline được hình thành từ công đoạn lên men có hoạt tính mạnh dọn gốc tự do và ức chế thời đọan peroxy hóa lipid cao hơn tỏi thường. Kết quả nghiên cứu gần đây cho thấy dịch chiết tỏi đen có hiệu lực mạnh kháng lại các tế bào khối u bởi vậy có tac dụng phòng và hỗ trợ điều trị ung thư.

 chế độ tác dụng của tỏi đen không phải bằng cách trực tiếp gây độc tế bào mà duyệt y tuyến đường kích thích đáp ứng miễn dịch, thải trừ năng lực di căn của các tế bào khối u. Nghiên cứu cũng chỉ ra tỏi đen giàu S-allyl-L-cysteine (SAC) làm giảm sự phát sinh của khối u ruột kết và các tụ điểm ẩn khác thường, những dấu hiệu lâm sàng sớm nhất của ung thư ruột kết.

 Kết quả nghiên cứu còn cho thấy tỏi đen có hiệu lực hóa liệu dự phòng đối với các tác nhân gây ung thư bằng cách ức chế sự nhân lên của tế bào khối u.

 bên cạnh đó, tỏi đen còn có tính năng điều hòa đường huyết. Như vậy, tỏi đen được tạo ra sau quá trình lên men có các tác dụng sinh học hơn hẳn so với tỏi thông thường.

 Chìa khóa cho sức khỏe, trường thọ: hiện tại trên nhân loại, tỏi đen đang được nhiều nhà kỹ thuật thân mật nghiên cứu, đặc biệt tại các nước châu Á. Tỏi đen đã được tiêu dùng khá rộng rãi không chỉ làm thức ăn mà còn được nghiên cứu tiêu dùng trong ngành công nghệ dược phẩm, thực phẩm tính năng: làm thuốc chống oxy hóa, tăng mạnh miễn dịch, hỗ trợ điều trị ung thư.

 Trong ngành thực phẩm, nước uống giải khát tỏi đen đóng chai và các dạng chế phẩm khác (cao tỏi đen, viên nang mềm tỏi đen…) đã và đang lưu hành mênh mông tại Nhật Bản, Hàn Quốc, Trung Quốc, Singapo… và được người dân ưa thích nhờ có thêm công dụng bảo vệ sức khoẻ (tăng cường thể trạng, làm giảm mệt mỏi, tăng sức đề kháng, cải thiện xơ vữa động mạch, cao huyết áp, đái đường, ức chế quá trình lão hóa và các phản ứng dị ứng, cải thiện chức năng hệ tiêu hóa và đường ruột), đồng thời có hương vị thoải mái.

 Về tác dụng sinh học: dịch chiết xuất tỏi đen có chức năng chống oxy hóa mạnh, công dụng kích thích miễn dịch giúp đẩy mạnh năng lực phòng chống các bệnh như: ung thư, tim mạch, tiểu đường…

 Các bạn cứ tha hồ share hướng dẫn cách làm tỏi đen tại nhà này về làm và chỉ cho người thân nha, không cần hỏi ý kiến mình

----------

